# An evening on the Clyde



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Spurred on by Poomas post I thought I'd share these taken the other evening on the Clyde.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

1 and 4 for me Sir; I love bridges and engineering


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ace pics dougie :thumb::thumb:


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah like those Dougie


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

aye these are minted pics mate, no a big fan of the squinty bridge though. but the other one is nice at night too :thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't know why particularly but I like 5-6 myself. Pity about the slight loss of clarity though photobucket though.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

num 2 is my new PC background


----------



## pooma (Apr 12, 2008)

Nice set, been meaning to get down to the Tyne to get some pics down there at dusk/night and these have inspired me to get off my butt so will definitely get it done this week sometime.


----------



## Lump (Nov 6, 2008)

6 for me :thumb: really nice set


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

M4D YN said:


> num 2 is my new PC background


Pleased you like it. 



pooma said:


> Nice set, been meaning to get down to the Tyne to get some pics down there at dusk/night and these have inspired me to get off my butt so will definitely get it done this week sometime.


Rivers are always a good source of pictures:thumb:



Lump said:


> 6 for me :thumb: really nice set


Thankyou


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I keep looking at the last photo waiting for a gondola to appear! :lol:

Very nice Dougie.

Alan W


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice shots Dougie, :thumb:

I think number 5 would make for a good crop with just the upper bridge with the lamps.

Also, I don't know if it is possible, but if you could get further under the bridge in the first shot and take it low, I think it would make a great shot, rivets and steel type shot.

Just my thoughts.


Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Alan W said:


> I keep looking at the last photo waiting for a gondola to appear! :lol:
> 
> Very nice Dougie.
> 
> Alan W


Come on Alan, when was the last time you saw a gondola on the Clyde lol



Maxtor said:


> Nice shots Dougie, :thumb:
> 
> I think number 5 would make for a good crop with just the upper bridge with the lamps.
> 
> ...


I understand what your saying, I think in shot 5, it's the beauty of the old lamps which holds the interest for me. I'll try a crop but I'm not sure how it will work out.

In shot one, again your right, but a difficult one to pull off. I was on a boat and movement was a problem. I don't know if I could get close enough with my longer lense and still hold steady. That's one for another day I think

Is this what you were thinking?








​Flare spoils it probably.​


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi Dougie,

I Didn't realise you were on a boat

I was thinking more like this for the bridge shot.










You would be able to play with the image better from the original shot but you get the idea

Maxtor.


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Yeh that's good, just goes to show how many different images you can produce from the same picture and how we see them differently:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8653478.stm lol


----------



## kenny wilson (Oct 28, 2008)

Fantastic work Dougie, I love the dear green place and the river but your talent shines through to elevate it to another level:thumb:


----------



## spitfire (Feb 10, 2007)

Very kind of you sir!


----------



## Maxtor (Feb 23, 2007)

spitfire said:


> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/8653478.stm lol


Result! :thumb:

Maxtor.


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice pics maet :thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Hey I just saw your pic on the BBC Scotland News site :thumb: I always check out the pictures of the week and, of course i recognised yours immediately!

Well done Dougie!

X


----------

